# Attention New Members



## Nosha

Just a thought, when listing your first post on here try and include your town... Like 'Hello from....'  or 'New member from....' so the rest of us can look out easily for new members in our area!


----------



## Guernsey Donkey

Nosha said:


> Just a thought, when listing your first post on here try and include your town... Like 'Hello from....'  or 'New member from....' so the rest of us can look out easily for new members in our area!



A brill idea - come on folks even those of you already in the club - tell us a little about yourselves like "from Kingston and barking mad with 14 children"
or "inmate from Wormwood" you could also put your area in "Location" in your profile.

John (Guernsey Donkey)

Isle of Lewis

Info:http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/scotland/5607-isle-lewis-isle-harris-western-isles.html

Pics:  http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/photo-gallery/7168-western-isles.html


----------



## anfi1

*New member*



Nosha said:


> Just a thought, when listing your first post on here try and include your town... Like 'Hello from....'  or 'New member from....' so the rest of us can look out easily for new members in our area!



I will start the ball rolling,i have lived in Gran Canaria for 6 years but are moving back to uk in Jan.Because we have lived on a volcanic rock with only one season in the year (el scorchio !) we decided that when we move back we would have to spend sometime in the countryside and with that in mind last month i bought a 1989 Renault Trafic autosleeper.It is on our drive in uk waiting for us.We cant wait to get started and have our first trip in middle of Jan!Great website and will keep everyone informed of our travels.Oh one big trip planned UK to Gran Canaria in March to pick our 2 dogs!!


----------



## derekfaeberwick

anfi1 said:


> I will start the ball rolling,i have lived in Gran Canaria for 6 years but are moving back to uk in Jan.Because we have lived on a volcanic rock with only one season in the year (el scorchio !) we decided that when we move back we would have to spend sometime in the countryside and with that in mind last month i bought a 1989 Renault Trafic autosleeper.It is on our drive in uk waiting for us.We cant wait to get started and have our first trip in middle of Jan!Great website and will keep everyone informed of our travels.Oh one big trip planned UK to Gran Canaria in March to pick our 2 dogs!!



  My first van was based on a Trafic and we really enjoyed it, welcome to the site from Derek and The Burnip.


----------



## Nosha

Well done *****!!!

I only wanted an easy way of seeing if any new members were from my neck of the woods... but bloody hell what went wrong on page 2!!!!

Welcome one-and-all... especially any from Northamptonshire!!! We are a friendly lot really, although some hide it well!

(And I'm also a GS owner!)


----------



## Polly

Hia
Welcome to the site and I also like to know where abouts/area  people live/come from
Don't let the other pages put you off
Keep posting


----------



## Guernsey Donkey

Is there anybody from the Western Isles on this site, if so please send me a pm if interested in meeting up.

John
(Guernsey Donkey)

Info:   http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/scotland/5607-isle-lewis-isle-harris-western-isles.html

Pics:  http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/photo-gallery/7168-western-isles.html


----------



## Nosha

Well done Admin and other 'Normal' posters, glad to be back to normal - we're only here once... so lets enjoy it - especially if you are lucky enough to enjoy it in a motorhome!!!


----------



## salopian

*I prefer Outer Hebrides !!*



Guernsey Donkey said:


> Is there anybody from the Western Isles on this site, if so please send me a pm if interested in meeting up.
> 
> John
> (Guernsey Donkey)



I have just returned from Lewis where I have been visiting my cousin.
She and her husband Alex have a pottery up there !
I always wildcamp, my favourite being Huisinish..
I go up every year so will look you up around May/June...


----------



## ajs

Nosha said:


> Well done *****!!!
> 
> I only wanted an easy way of seeing if any new members were from my neck of the woods... but bloody hell what went wrong on page 2!!!!


 
we were invaded by a wildcamper  




> Welcome one-and-all... especially any from Northamptonshire!!! We are a friendly lot really, although some hide it well!


 

went there once... it was shut ... _someone must have warned them _



> (And I'm also a GS owner!)


 
OK...having ridden 1 i concluded you need to be 6ft6" tall with an inside led measurement of 40" 

helloowww bigboy .....


regards 
aj


----------



## Guernsey Donkey

[No message]


----------



## ajs

a link please  

 regards 
aj


----------



## Proff

[No message]


----------



## dawnwynne

*Hi everyone*

Thought I would introduce myself as well. My partner and I have decided it is time to take the plunge and give MHing a try. I'm an old hand at camping mainly with a caravan but that was a few years ago and it was in my homeland of Canada.  I moved to the UK 13 years ago and have spent many weekends and holidays exploring Europe but haven't really seen much of the UK. It's so beautiful here and there is so much to see that the most economical way and practical way with 2 dogs is to MH (in my opinion). I love the idea of just heading in any direction and stopping whenever we want to explore what is out there.  So now is the time...we want to just set off on weekends to destinations unknown and take longer breaks to the further corners of the UK.

We just purchased a very nice vintage Elddis to give this new hobby a try. If we love it, which I'm sure we will, we will probably upgrade at some point. 

We don't pick up our new baby till Saturday so I can't wait but I'm sure the questions wil then come flooding in. The one that comes to mind in the first instance is are there many places to empty the grey water etc that are not in campsites? For example any of the roadside services?

I look forward to chatting with everyone.

Dawn


----------



## biggirafe

dawnwynne said:


> Thought I would introduce myself as well. My partner and I have decided it is time to take the plunge and give MHing a try. I'm an old hand at camping mainly with a caravan but that was a few years ago and it was in my homeland of Canada.  I moved to the UK 13 years ago and have spent many weekends and holidays exploring Europe but haven't really seen much of the UK. It's so beautiful here and there is so much to see that the most economical way and practical way with 2 dogs is to MH (in my opinion). I love the idea of just heading in any direction and stopping whenever we want to explore what is out there.  So now is the time...we want to just set off on weekends to destinations unknown and take longer breaks to the further corners of the UK.
> 
> We just purchased a very nice vintage Elddis to give this new hobby a try. If we love it, which I'm sure we will, we will probably upgrade at some point.
> 
> We don't pick up our new baby till Saturday so I can't wait but I'm sure the questions wil then come flooding in. The one that comes to mind in the first instance is are there many places to empty the grey water etc that are not in campsites? For example any of the roadside services?
> 
> I look forward to chatting with everyone.
> 
> Dawn



Hi Dawn and welcome, I'm sure you will get the answers you need here. Enjoy your new MH


----------



## maingate

*Grey water*

Welcome  to the site Dawnwynne,

This problem has been raised before and there are two main views. Some people take the grey water home with them and others find public toilets and empty the grey water at the same time as they empty their toilet cassette. My wife bought a cheap mop and bucket set which is used to empty the grey water tank and also clean the floor in the van (with clean water)

My personal view is that there is nothing wrong with emptying the grey water into a hedge etc. as its mostly soapy water. In fact, in dry spells, it is beneficial. This can look bad practice to an uninformed onlooker so I tend to be discreet about it. In practice with a van which has a good sized wastewater tank, you will probably need to empty the cassette more often than the waste tank. With a bucket, you can do both jobs.

What I do not recommend is putting it into the drains at the side of the road as this could run into rivers or streams etc. You will soon learn that you cannot be wasteful with fresh water as this just makes more work for yourself down the line.

Best of luck with your new van. I am very much like you in my aims for seeing this country. I spent over half of my working life overseas and have not seen much of the UK.


----------



## Guernsey Donkey

Hi Dawn and welcome to the site of "WildCamping" You wil soon pick up the idea of whats what with M/Hing and the in and outs of what to take with you in the van. When we first started we took everything except the kitchen sink but we soon cut back. We wish you well with the new van. Please let us know how you get on, and any questions thats not answered in the forums - just post them.

John (Guernsey Donkey)


Info:  http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/scotland/5607-isle-lewis-isle-harris-western-isles.html

Pics: http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/photo-gallery/7168-western-isles.html


----------



## dawnwynne

Thanks for the welcome everyone and the advice on how to empty the water tank...looks like I'll need to buy a bucket or two!


----------



## Proff

[No message]


----------



## Nosha

In reply to Dawn, our m/home has two grey tanks; as the outlet pipe is under the van I run with them just cracked open - especially when on grass and just let the water trickle out slowly, NO need for buckets or hedges... unless on hard standing then there's the tell-tail water mark, but with the UK summers the way they are, just wait for rain and nip out and open the taps!

Now black water's a bit different! Public loos when wilding or bring it home with you!


----------



## biggirafe

Nosha said:


> In reply to Dawn, our m/home has two grey tanks; as the outlet pipe is under the van I run with them just cracked open - especially when on grass and just let the water trickle out slowly, NO need for buckets or hedges... unless on hard standing then there's the tell-tail water mark, but with the UK summers the way they are, just wait for rain and nip out and open the taps!
> 
> Now black water's a bit different! Public loos when wilding or bring it home with you!



Of course this could also be seen as dirty habit which gives motorhome users a bad name, My kids have to play in the locations where people have let there grey water 'accidently' run off, nice stinking greasy dishwater, nice water you have washed your hands in after having a ****e or maybe the water you cleaned your teeth with. Take it home or empty it somewhere designed for it. At worst down a road drain if you must but please do not let it run out on hardstandings and campsites remember others will be using it after you.

Rant over


----------



## dawnwynne

thanks for the replies...I guess it is too much to ask that the roadside services would have the facilities....that would certainly be ideal!!


----------



## derekfaeberwick

biggirafe said:


> Of course this could also be seen as dirty habit which gives motorhome users a bad name, My kids have to play in the locations where people have let there grey water 'accidently' run off, nice stinking greasy dishwater, nice water you have washed your hands in after having a ****e or maybe the water you cleaned your teeth with. Take it home or empty it somewhere designed for it. At worst down a road drain if you must but please do not let it run out on hardstandings and campsites remember others will be using it after you.
> 
> Rant over



  But in times of drought, remember them, the authorities say water your garden with the thrice used bath water! You cannot win!


----------



## John H

Recently stayed at a campsite in Cornwall that had a David Bellamy Gold Conservation Award and they specifically told us to empty our grey water in the ditch that ran behind the pitches. As for kids playing in the grey water, I would suggest that a far worse option is to let them play outside at all because virtually every square inch of this country is polluted with the stuff left behind by dogs! (I will now sit back and wait for the insults from the many dog-owners among you.........)


----------



## biggirafe

John H said:


> Recently stayed at a campsite in Cornwall that had a David Bellamy Gold Conservation Award and they specifically told us to empty our grey water in the ditch that ran behind the pitches. As for kids playing in the grey water, I would suggest that a far worse option is to let them play outside at all because virtually every square inch of this country is polluted with the stuff left behind by dogs! (I will now sit back and wait for the insults from the many dog-owners among you.........)



In a ditch, I guess not a problem also as above in a drought chuck it on YOUR garden, no problem with that. What gets me is the people who sit on campsites and in beauty spots with their tanks left open. Imagine what it would be like if we all did it. Of course it also begs the question why spend a fortune on a 'Self Contained' vehicle with a grey tank? 

Now dogs, don't get me started. Why is it that some people seem to be able to clean up after their dogs in their own garden but as soon as they are past the end of their drives they don't do it. They also seem to live in a rosy haze where they believe we all like dogs and if we don't then we are the ones with a problem.

 I best duck.....Incoming


----------



## derekfaeberwick

*Theme for today*

Oh dear, the theme of the day seems to be  OFF TOPIC!

  Mea culpa as well.


----------



## ajs

biggirafe said:


> Now dogs, don't get me started. Why is it that some people seem to be able to clean up after their dogs in their own garden but as soon as they are past the end of their drives they don't do it. They also seem to live in a rosy haze where they believe we all like dogs and if we don't then we are the ones with a problem.
> 
> I best duck.....Incoming


 

 yehhh.. whippet owners are the worst ... hang the nastids i say  

 regards 
aj


----------



## Guernsey Donkey

biggirafe said:


> In a ditch, I guess not a problem also as above in a drought chuck it on YOUR garden, no problem with that. What gets me is the people who sit on campsites and in beauty spots with their tanks left open. Imagine what it would be like if we all did it. Of course it also begs the question why spend a fortune on a 'Self Contained' vehicle with a grey tank?
> 
> Now dogs, don't get me started. Why is it that some people seem to be able to clean up after their dogs in their own garden but as soon as they are past the end of their drives they don't do it. They also seem to live in a rosy haze where they believe we all like dogs and if we don't then we are the ones with a problem.
> 
> I best duck.....Incoming



In your garden but not mine is the name of the game - I have watched people (at Sandringham) who just open their taps a little at the camp site entrance, these are people with big posh vans who are just to bone idle to do the job properly and empty in the appointed place B4 leaving the site.
Even if you are wild camping there is no need for this sort of behaviour just look for a spot in the woods or well out of the way where no children or dogs are likely to be. All who are guilty should all be ashamed of themselves

 Now it is my turn to duck.

John (Guernsey Donkey)


----------



## Guernsey Donkey

ajs said:


> yehhh.. whippet owners are the worst ... hang the nastids i say
> 
> regards
> aj



Now Now AJ dont be like that - dogs and children are not always at fault - its the owners that need training - a dog/child will do as its told if trained correctly from the start. I have been in places where the parents have left young children to fend for themselvs while they go down the pub others have left up to nine dogs and gone down to the pub and all the dogs do is BARK BARK BARK. We have been both parents and dog owners with no problems, all trained to be considerate of other people.

John (Guernsey Donkey)

PS Nothing wrong with whippets AJ.


----------



## Guernsey Donkey

Nosha said:


> Well done Admin and other 'Normal' posters, glad to be back to normal - we're only here once... so lets enjoy it - especially if you are lucky enough to enjoy it in a motorhome!!!



Thanks for the prompt action by admin and co.

John (Guernsey Donkey)


----------



## maingate

*Dog mess*

Aj, my dogs are too well bred to crap. 

They have a better pedigree than you. 

BTW, we have one little pug pup (born on Friday night) and as promised we have named him AJ. 

Right ugly little bleeder


----------



## Firefox

There's actually less harm to the environment letting grey water filtrate through grass and soil than emptying it into a storm drain. Not that ever I do either, but just pointing it out. 

Many modern surface water run off collection systems incorporate filtration through gravel and soil which really improves the quality before discharging into a watercourse or drain leading thereto.


----------



## ajs

maingate said:


> *Aj, my dogs are too well bred to crap.*
> 
> BTW, we have one little pug pup (born on Friday night) and as promised we have named him AJ.
> 
> Right ugly little bleeder


 

like their owner then... full of sheeeet 




as fer the mutt being named after me... tis an onermelud 

me mommy had a pug for its lifetime called penny.. twas a nice fuggleee fluffer 



regards 
aj


----------



## biggirafe

Firefox said:


> There's actually less harm to the environment letting grey water filtrate through grass and soil than emptying it into a storm drain. Not that ever I do either, but just pointing it out.
> 
> Many modern surface water run off collection systems incorporate filtration through gravel and soil which really improves the quality before discharging into a watercourse or drain leading thereto.



Hi Mate
Its not the environment that concerns me (it does normally) my point here was people letting there grey water run off on pitches or places where other people might follow. My kids regularly end up covered in other peoples washing up grease on a campsite or worse.
Its a case of pull the plug and because its out of sight they don't think about it. Now if the water was bright yellow and left a big stain behind would they do it? I think not.

In short its unhygenic to dump it on the ground, yes in a ditch or other places that people don't have to walk on or play on is ok by me. I take the point of the road drain perhaps not being a good place but for me better there than on a pitch, better still take it home.


----------



## oddball135

Nosha said:


> Just a thought, when listing your first post on here try and include your town... Like 'Hello from....'  or 'New member from....' so the rest of us can look out easily for new members in our area!



Good Morning, like to say hi to all of you.
Im new to this site, but not new to moterhomes, but only yesterday found this site.
We used to caravan for many years, but about 12 years ago, we where on holls in Spain staying in a hotel, and because I get up early, I used to go for a walk this being about 7am, on one of my walks I saw 3 motorhomes parked up, after a day or two, I got talking to them, they where all from the UK. 
They told me they where all wild camping, so after a few days of taking to them the more I thourt this is good.
The next year we got are 1st motorhome, and have been wild camping ever since. ( you could say we came over to the dark side ).

we are from Liverpool ( home of the mighty reds ). As you see I love football, good beer, and a wee dram go,s down very nice..

I work only when I have to, leave most of it to the lads now.

Not saying how old I am, BUT I get my FREE bus pass next year.

Thanks.


----------



## Guernsey Donkey

oddball135 said:


> Good Morning, like to say hi to all of you.
> Im new to this site, but not new to moterhomes, but only yesterday found this site.
> We used to caravan for many years, but about 12 years ago, we where on holls in Spain staying in a hotel, and because I get up early, I used to go for a walk this being about 7am, on one of my walks I saw 3 motorhomes parked up, after a day or two, I got talking to them, they where all from the UK.
> They told me they where all wild camping, so after a few days of taking to them the more I thourt this is good.
> The next year we got are 1st motorhome, and have been wild camping ever since. ( you could say we came over to the dark side ).
> 
> we are from Liverpool ( home of the mighty reds ). As you see I love football, good beer, and a wee dram go,s down very nice..
> 
> I work only when I have to, leave most of it to the lads now.
> 
> Not saying how old I am, BUT I get my FREE bus pass next year.
> 
> Thanks.



Hi OddBall and welcome to the site. I have only just found this post or I would have welcomed you sooner. Bus pass eh, well I have had mine nearly 3 years now and only used it about 5 times the vw T25 is better for getting about. Hope you enjoy scanning the site and hope to see some posts from you soon. Take care and happy M/Hing for 2010

John (GuernseyDonkey)

Pics:  http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/photo-gallery/7168-western-isles.html

Info:  http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/scotland/5607-isle-lewis-isle-harris-western-isles.html


----------

